# Decoys



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Picked up a lil critter made by lucky duck yesterday. Really like the motion and its compact size.









Whats one of your favorite decoys?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have one of them too, cheap and like you said very compact. My main one is a Primos sit-n-spin. Now I am looking at a mojo woodpecker. I want it mainly for fox and bobcat. But some coyotes will shy away from decoys and sometimes a bobcat will set down and just watch so picking them up behind brush or a falling tree is hard sometimes. Fox, well they have always came straight in for me.


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Watched the lil' Critter video on their webside. Found it at Amazon for $18 (prime, so free shipping). Will have to give it a try. Others I have seen or played with did not pocket carry very well.


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

PW: I saw the primos decoy and liked it a lot. May be my next decoy purchase.

Spy: I was going to order on amazon as well but happened to find it at dicks sporting goods for $20.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL, got mine at Walmart for $11.95


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

PW you got a good deal


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep. I am always watching for red tag specials at Walmart, lol


----------

